# F-8 Crusader G-Limits



## Zipper730 (Feb 6, 2019)

I was looking through the alternate wars standard aircraft characteristics charts, and I've found some interesting stuff regarding normal load-factors.

The F4H-1/F-4B on earlier figures listed a normal rated load-factor of 6.5g (ultimate load 9.75g); the charts from 1967 listed 8.5g as the normal rated load factor (12.75g ultimate): There were no changes to the listed weight figures, so it seems logical to assume that the earlier charts either low-balled, or for some reason, listed a lower number than was actually the actual capability.

I do distinctly remember somebody saying that the F-86 was rated to 12g (presumably ultimate load), though most sources list what would amount to 10.995g (7.33 normal), and assume that many of the fighters that were flying had a listed load-factor that was well less than what it could actually do.

This was important since I was trying to figure out how the maximum turn-performance of the F8U-3 compared to the F4H-1 by computing their stall-speeds (interestingly, they weren't as far apart as you would suspect -- my guess is that the F8U-3 would make up for it due to the leading & trailing-edge flaps being usable for maneuver). I figured the two designs probably weren't all that far apart as they were competitive with each other.

I eventually added the F11F-1 in because I was curious how the F11F-1F would compare to the F8U-3. I cannot find any reliable wing-area data on the F11F-1 (some sources list as much as 350 ft^2, which is bullshit -- it's just too much, though it's almost certainly not 250 ft^2 as the F11F-1 has that wing-area and is smaller than the F11F-1F), but I did find out that the rated g-load for the F11F was 8g normal.

I'm curious how the F8U-1/2 compare in this regard? Were their rated g-loads actually 6.4-6.5g, or instead around 8-8.5g?




 davparlr


 Graeme

S
 Shortround6


 syscom3

X
 XBe02Drvr


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 7, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm curious how the F8U-1/2 compare in this regard? Were their rated g-loads actually 6.4-6.5g, or instead ar


As with any other naval aircraft, consult NATOPS.


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Feb 8, 2019)

The 1965 NATOPS [supplemental] (with changes through 1966) shows the F8U-2N/NE (F-8D/E) with a maneuvering limit of 6.4Gs with any kind of external store - even just 2 Sidewinders on the fuselage pylons.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 8, 2019)

GreenKnight121 said:


> The 1965 NATOPS [supplemental] (with changes through 1966) shows the F8U-2N/NE (F-8D/E) with a maneuvering limit of 6.4Gs with any kind of external store - even just 2 Sidewinders on the fuselage pylons.


Fascinating, looking at another NATOPS manual on the F-4J, it seemed 8.5g was good only until around the mach 0.7's at which point it went to 6.5g normal rated.

Looking at the data you posted: I'm honestly wondering if concepts from the XF8U-3 were applied to the F-8E in terms of the radar control-grip and cockpit displays...


----------

